# Tesco Hudl 2 tablet



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

My wife is a techno luddite but has really taken to her Hudl 2 which she 'shares' with grand-child. Sadly the 'sharing' often involves transfer from sticky fingers to keys and grubby marks on the screen.

I'm looking for another for grand-daughter's exclusive use when visiting.

Julian


----------

